# (Blue Samurai x Blue/Green Samurai) & (Blk Samurai x Galaxy)



## SoCalBetta (Apr 15, 2019)

trying breeding again. Did 2 pairs and luckily they both spawned after a day together.Yesterday i removed the females and put them back into their tanks. Ill more pictures as it goes.



















































Ill update more pics with progress.


----------



## SoCalBetta (Apr 15, 2019)

Last night.


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

Awesome sauce!


----------



## SoCalBetta (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## SoCalBetta (Apr 15, 2019)

Just moved the fry into 20gal long.























They are a month old. Combined both batches of fry. Sizes vary and tend to be a bit smaller for the blue samurai fry. The bigger fry are the from the black samurai spawn so it will be a little easier to tell them apart until they all start exploding in size.


----------



## SoCalBetta (Apr 15, 2019)

Taken today, just fed them brine shrimp. Can see little bit of shine on some.


----------



## BettaCrzywmn (May 11, 2021)

SoCalBetta said:


> View attachment 1030294
> View attachment 1030295
> View attachment 1030296
> View attachment 1030297
> ...


Beautiful!


----------

